# cat shakes and purrs - bizzare, is this excitment?



## clarkjason (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi,

We have a cat from down the road thats welcome in our house, in the summer it sleeps and eats ( Partly the fault of my misses that feed our cat and theirs, but its friendly enough and we got used to it coming round).

But the wired thing is sometimes it jumps on our bed ( Which is fine) but it shakes ( Alot, vibrating the bed ) and purrs whilst trying to creep from the bottom of the bed to the top when it will aim for my girlfriends hair.

( Shes to scared to see what it will do. ) When I try to stroke it it shys away and grawls alittle.

What I've never seen before is why it jumps on our bed and shakes so much. 

Any ideas?

8)


----------



## clarkjason (Jun 14, 2004)

*not even a guess?*

not even a guess?
:roll:


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Sorry cant help you there.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

it is interesting - I don't have any idea either - hopefully someone can relate to this situation and give us a clue. NOw I am curious


----------



## bluey (May 6, 2004)

Well, when my cat is in "pounce mode" he gets all hunched down and creeps on his belly...pauses, and while he's paused (waiting for just the "right" moment, I suppose) his back end and tail do the quver shake - then *POUNCE*!

He doesn't seem to purr when he does that however. Otherwise, it sounds to me like he's stalking your gf's hair.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Have her put her hair in a pony tail next time and see if the cat reacts the same way or not?


----------



## JinX (Jun 30, 2004)

Could it be a mating ritual? hehehe


----------

